# Need help understanding this specific incident...



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Some of you may know, its become an escorting to the litter rOutine at my house. I was up going myself at about 450, so thought id see if he had to go as well. He only showed interest in going to his food dish. About 20 minutes later i heard him meow ( but only once) at my door. So i went tO check and sure enough, he had gone on the pee pad. If he hqd to go, why not just come when i wqs going? He would have gotten treats afterwards... Ive nevrr given treats for going on the pee pad. Those are supposed to be temporary until the cleaner in the carpet dried

This is with a sentry collar for about a week and feliway diffuser for like a year. Even feliway spray as recntly as 2 am. Im stumped, truly.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So the bottom line (without going back to read the history) is you are having litter box problems and he is not peeing in the box? For us that have short memories about other's issues can you give a complete background as to the problem?

Is the pee pad in a nice secluded place that would be attractive to a cat to pee in? Did you use an enzyme cleaner to completely eradicate the smell in the underlying carpet pad?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Again, this is why I wish people wouldn't post dozens of little threads about the same issue with the same cats. It makes it almost impossible to follow what has and has not been tried. I didn't realize it until I looked, but this has been going on since 2013. At this point, I don't think this cat is going to stop. It is what it is and as long as he's going on the pee pads and not on the furniture/carpeting/clothes then I'd call it good and learn to deal with it.

For those who don't feel inclined to hunt down all the little individual threads about the exact same problem with the exact same cat... I think I managed to collect them all (with the exception of all the Feliway related ones). PLease excuse me if I added any extras or missed any.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/163114-question-about-pooping-outside-box.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/175026-catnip-spray-avoid-them-spraying.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/198762-few-questions-about-litterbox-praise.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/229162-ugh-we-were-doing-so-well.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-be...cat-has-litterbox-issues-about-you-owner.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/235657-gave-bought-feliway-diffuser.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/244242-i-knew-just-i-feeling-comfortable.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/251866-did-i-catch-him-about-do-something-bad.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/264658-again-we-were-doing-so-well.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-be...ake-right-approach-more-litterbox-issues.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/320257-poop-front-door.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/323057-he-doesnt-want-good.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/325610-i-think-ive-created-actual-monster.html


----------



## alyss317 (May 6, 2015)

Sounds like you should just continue using pee pads... not sure why he isn't instinctively using the little box. I'm not looking through the previous threads, but you'd made sure it's not a pain issue? (Pain getting into the litter box), or him feeling confined in it somehow? I'm assuming you're using something like puppy pads for him to pee on?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes weve had puppy pads over the spot that is not the litter box. We thought of this since its not in a spot we can keep them (mostly him) away from, and this way if he does go there again (which he has) we can just throw it away. *but* this is the middle of our living room and cant become a permanent pee pad spot, it just cant.... and yes i ahve throughly soaked it with natures miracle, left to sit for about an hour or maybe more, and then sucked up using bissels little green machine. ive done this like 3 or 4 times, expanding the area i treat every time. i am using the red extra strength version. If theres something else better/more effective to use that i dont have to order online and wait 2 weeks for it to get here and that is available in canada - im all ears. but that one seems to get sung the most praises. 

his litterbox is only against one wall, with 3 other "escape routes" if need be. when he does use the box (3 to choose from) thats the one he chooses. The countless times ive watched him recently, he seems to have no trouble getting in and out. in fact last summer i made a specific bigger box with a custom low cut "door" with him in mind.... he still chooses the other box. so, i just let that be. I even sprinkle the dr elseys cat attract on top of the litter everytime after i scoop it.

I would have no problem - or less problem i guess you would say - with having a regular pee pad area available, some place out of the way and not in the middle of where we spend alot of our time. but this place he goes now gets the main house walking, any cars going by he would hear, the other cat being around or even during the day if someone were to come over the front door is about 8 feet away, its far from quiet. 

But im afraid to move the pee pads from that area in case he is still going there because hes told himself its okay to go there (he was pawing at the wood floor next to the pee pad/carpet as if to bury or mark). Or, in case somehow after like 4 times there is still some smell left... its a lot easier to just throw away a pee pad then to have to do a full scrub - again. especially with what seems to be not fully working...

Not this time but a few years ago on another carpet ive tried the vinegar soaking thing.... not a half the strength tho eff that i went full force... didnt work. at least not after the vinegar scent was gone. a feliway diffuser being literally 4 feet away from where the pee pad is where he initially went, isnt working, clearly. 

Im just at such a loss of how to correct this. i thought id be onto something with even in the night seeing if i needed to escort him (whch i know is rediculous but whatever im willing to do it)... it was a mere 20 minutes, half an hour at most between seeming to have no interest in having to go at all, and the pee on the pee pad. 

scentry collar has been on him for a week today... that seems to be going well.... not.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You don't suck up Nature's Miracle after an hour...you let it dry naturally. 

Have you tried putting down some pee pads in other areas that you find more acceptable and see if he uses them?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

The Natures miracle said to leave it and then blot up excess... so instead of blotting i used the machine. It was still plenty soaked even with the excess gone. There was still alot left over to dry naturally.

I have, but he hasnt taken an interest to it. But its right near his litterbox. maybe its too close?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This isn't a single "incident" to understand. I think you can rule out some external stimulus at this point. Three years of accidents mean there are no more single "incidents".... his now developed this habit and the best you can do it is to figure out a way to minimize any damage he can do. Put down pee pads where he needs them and make sure you keep the boxes super clean and his pee pads changed as he needs them done.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

If you haven't, put the pee pads in an empty, fresh litter box...this will control any 'run overs'...


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

What i meant by "this incident" was his not wanting to go with me to the litter, and then be rewarded with treats which had become a fairly new but habit, when he clearly did need to go as he did go a mere 20 minutes later. that is the incident im referring to. because of my offering so soon before he went.

Do they not feel our disappointment? Do they not understand the concept of positive reinforcement?? Theres no way to negatively reinforce it, that just makes them scared of you... i know he wont understand the whole confine to one room thing... he will use the litterbox in a room and then go back to his ways as soon as free roam is allowed. im not dumb, i know he wont relate being locked in a room with something bad he did like 3 days ago... they dont even apparently connect getting treats directly after litterbox use. 

how do you teach something that seems to be as dumb as a bag of rocks?? i mean that literally... i love him... but not too bright... not intuitive at all as far as whether im happy with what hes done/proud or frusterated... he couldnt care less. 

how do you fix something that just doesnt care?? im afraid to even remove the rug because hten does it lead to couches and chairs? beds? clothes?? i would buy him his own little pee rug intended for him to pee on and rotate washing them out, if i thought he wuld associate *only* that rug... but hes just too dumb or doesnt care... that will teach him any rug is fine... 

none of the pee has transferred over the edge of the pee pads or through them... the rug itself still smells like the cleaner, although not strong anymore... 

I wish there was a cat version of saying "bad boy" in a disappointed tone... dogs tuck in their tails and lower their ears and try to sneak away, they know theyve upset you and done wrong... cats dont give a crap. at all.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

MowMow said:


> Three years of accidents


3 years of not-continuous accidents though... explain that part? why would he be good for a stretch of say 6 months, besides when he was showing us he was constipated.... and then just suddenly say eff the litterbox when *nothing* has changed? not the house, not the boxes, at least not until after this stretch started, im trying to transition to a softer litter now, but nothing had changed before this stretch... no new baby, no new people, no other new pets... no visible pain (watching him physically go as well as examining waht he made afterwards). if he were in pain, he would be finding new different spots to go because that previous place hurt him, am i right? or at least alternate per pee or per day between box and pad. right??

*thats* the part i dont get, is hwy isnt it either just continuous, or not at all - aside from showing us a legit issue like with the constipation. hes either good or hes not... not just good sometimes and who cares the rest of the time... i dont get that part. if its a message i dont understand what in the world it is, as nothing makes any sense... 

the only thing that has changed is the season outside. a cat going outside of our house, literally butt end pointed at our door to the point i could see a dried up stream on the outside of our glass on the screen door, and the smell was trapped between the doors, started this stretch of "bad"...

I would suggest his sence of smell doesnt even work, due to feliway or sentry changing nothing except chilling him out/making him play... except that he sure darn knows where hes gone before to smell to go there again... by his marking with his paw or whatever. 

cat logic = its not a thing. im convinced its not a thing, at least with him. too much inbreeding at the farm we got him at or something...


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

I think his sence of smell works just fine, and that's part of your problem. 
I've spot checked your other posts and the subject of territorial marking has come up briefly a few times, but then the tread stops before that issue can be discussed further. 

From your mention of the stray cat spraying quite freely against your window, and the fact that his behaviour is seemingly random, you do not have a cat with litterbox issues, but a cat with territorial issues. He keeps going in the middle of the livingroom, because that is were he wants his scent to go when he feels threatened by an outside cat. When he doesnt feel threatened, he'll use his box. 
The fact that you have to escort him is behaviour he has learned in order to get attention or treats and has nothing to do with him marking the livingroom as his territory.
Some cats are just more sensitive to their environment even if they have been neutered, so I would suggest finding a way to keep the stray cats from coming right up to your doors and windows.

When a cat that has access to the outdoors encounter a stray marking his territory, he will engage the intruder and if he's the more aggressive - chase the other cat off and re-mark his territory. One such encounter is usually enough to establish who is allowed where, and they learn to avoid each other even with overlapping territories. 
By keeping your cat indoors, he cannot forcefully defend his territory, so marking by the windows and doors is his only option. Keeping the stray from marking that close to the doors and windows is now your responsibility.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

But isn't that what feliway is supposed to so, is make the cat think they've already marked their territory? That's what made me bring up the sense of smell thing. The diffuser is literally like 3 feet away from where he's been going. So he can't smell it or doesn't care is what i can come up with. The sentry is also supposed to help with inappropriate peeing, so far with both going, still issues.... So that's what i meant by can he even smell them. 

Maybe I'll go over the whole area with the cleaner, yet again... I'm just worried that in the time it takes us to figure this out, that that area is going to become a simple habit. 

I wish i could talk cat with him, even just for 5 minutes... And explain that he's still our guy, and that we would be much happier with box usage. And even that if he doesn't stop what will happen. And then he could tell me why... If it's still the other cat threat, if it's a bad habit, if he's developed some new hatred for a box he used to love (location and actual box)... 

But since i can't I'm at such a loss...

Its kind of ironic really that with the litterbox issues hes trying to defend his home... but hes making us humans (well mostly my mother) debate whether this can continue to be his home.... if only he knew.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention, and missed the edit window, but that although the stray has been around more than once, the pee, at least on our door, has only happened the one time... and i even natures miracled the door, outside and inside to make sure that other guys smell was gone (and that had to dry naturally... because it leaked into the lower mechanics of the door where i couldnt reach.) Now weather hes peeing out in the garden or on the other side of the house on the brick or something i cant say.... can cats smell thru brick walls with insultation and drywall in them??


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My suggestion is to get a black light if you don't have one from Amazon or a pet store to show up the urine sprays outside of your door or window ledges where the stray cat has marked. I think this is what is upsetting your cat. Also get some predator spray (wolf is the best) and put it around the perimeter of your property. Hopefully this will deter the stray cat from coming near your house. I wouldn't put it too near your house, like on your door or anything like that as there's the possibility it could make your cat a little nervous. But I think it would be worth a try. https://www.predatorpee.com/

I don't think there's anything wrong with your cat's sense of smell. The Feliway is supposed to have a calming effect, but as other posters have reported, some cats do not react to it at all. Keep in mind, our houses are _not _airtight and cats outdoors can smell our indoor cats, even though we can't, and they don't even have to be in heat; and our indoor cats can smell strange outdoor cats. 

And yes you _can_ talk to your cat. Talk in simple sentences but _visualize what it is in your mind_ what you are saying. Some cats will pick up on what you are saying. There are some "cat psychics" who can talk to them, so that's another suggestion. Some cats do show remorse or guilt for doing something you don't want them to do, and do want to please their owner but I have had other cats that couldn't care a fig. I hope some of these suggestions are helpful. 
All the best! Good luck!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Had a bit of a different thing happen today. My mom noticed him circling on the pee pad (like a dog, i swear he is part dog sometimes)... but instead of just yelling out of frusteration this time... she more calmly told me he was starting to look for a spot... she ended up gently telling him no, and i was actually able to make his noise that i call him with, and he actually ended up coming with me and ultimately going in the litterbox.... which i then gave him treats and some pets (whcih im not sure if hes ever realized he doesnt get treats after using the pad in the living room). 

Maybe this was a fluke, because how often are we going to spot him when hes just about to go... but i felt a bit relieved that he used the box at all, it had been a couple days. 

He didnt seem afraid of going with me, or afraid of the actual box in any way, he did bury it after (i remember reading if theyre scared or it hurt they just bolt without caring if its buried.). 

So, possibly, maybe some progress?? But i couldnt tell if he just remembered going on the pad before, and that was a bit closer, or if he smelled out side cats still, or himself still... but the fact that he did end up using the litter i hope is a good sign. 

There is still another pee pad closer to his litterbox, but hes never really given that one a second look, maybe because the actual litter has the cat attract?. I may still experiment with a pee pad in a litterbox, but somewhere else maybe with cat attract sprinkled on it, and see which he leans towards (that one or the one on the rug he goes for now). I have also thought of, but im not sure if its a good idea... of next time he uses the pee pad, taking a bit of the pee scent and touching it to the pee pad closer to his box - to show him that thats what that is for too?? Is that worth trying or just a bad idea? 

I do remember getting a black light a while ago from the pet store, looking to clean his issue on a different rug like 4 years ago (that one was due to our condensate pump being extremely loud and scaring him while in the box... that had a legit reason once we figured it out - we didnt know they needed to be cleaned and maintained, since then ive been cleaning that out regularly)... but it didnt light up anything... really all it did was make the fur and fuzzies stand out. maybe because i had already attempted cleaning it (with vinegar), or maybe because that rug was black, but i could still smell the cat pee after it dried, but it lit up nothing but hair and fuzzies. i ended up returning it thinking it was a false thing, that cat pee doesnt really glow under black light and the pet store was just trying to make a buck.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry i missed the edit window, but i wanted to ask, about the pee pad near his litterbox (so after my 5th paragraph), If i give him treats after using *that* pee pad, is he going to think that both are just as okay cuz theyre the same thing, or would he associate location as well?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Bit more news... Feeling a bit discouraged... This morning my Mom noticed him circling so i tired doing exactly what i did yesterday, but it didn't work... He at first seemed like he didn't have to go anymore, but ultimately ended up doing both things, on 2 pee pads. I put the poop in the litterbox tho... I tried a pee pad in an old box we had, but it's got very high sides... But i did have cart attract on the pee pad in there, but he still chose the one on the floor for both things...

I really thought last night i was onto something, so feeling discouraged right now.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

*total litterbox abandonment now...*

Now we've got both things happening on the pee pad... On Monday this happened but he had done both things at the same time so i wrote it of as that.... But today it was at least 3 hours apart...

Until now he had been using the box still to poop which gave mea bit of relief that he hadn't forgotten what or where the box is... I've even made a "urinal"as someone suggested with a pee pad in a litterbox and is only around the corner from this living room spot. And i even sprinkled cat attractant on there too, yet he's still insisting on the other spot..... Why???

This is beyond frustrating... I can't get him coming with me to his actual box anymore, I've showed him the urinal box several times... I've scrubbed the snot out of the rug. He's got senrty AND feliway running......

What the heck else does he need???

He is able to go both just fine... Its not a message of pain... So what is it a message of?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I can see you're getting really upset with this cat....as you say_ "beyond frustrating"_.

Are you letting out sighs of exasperation? walking around angrily with stomping feet? talking to him crossly? paying less attention to him because you're so cheesed off with him? playing less with him, or giving cuddles or petting and loving, no grooming? Any of these things he could be picking up on, and this is his way of showing his stress or displeasure with your reaction to him.

This sounds like contrary advice, but try not to put too much attention on the litter boxes, or his failure to use them.....just clean up the mess without comment or gestures showing you're fed up. Give him _more_ play time, more petting, more grooming.....things that he likes and enjoys, and see if that lessens his stress and yours. It may be that's just the way he's going to be? I had a neuter once that would pee in the litter box, but always pooped beside it, even with extra boxes. I was never able to get him to change his mind.....so I just let him be. I had to overlook has bad habit as it was really getting to me too.....fortunately his other sweet qualities made up for it.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Honestly im not really upset, im more afraid for losing him, having to rehome him which is basically a death sentence as nobody wants to adopt an older lazy fat cat, nevermind if we dont tell the humane society about his box issues.... i hate losing him but i hate even more to see him have to die because of it. literally, it makes me want to puke just htinking about it. 

Im not showing him any direct anger, frusteration, anything... maybe a sigh when i see the pad was used, but not towards him. I love him too much to stay mad at him. 

Me and my mother have argued about it, several times, towrads each other... and before she has yelled at him, but ive tried telling her that all that does is scare him...i *thought* we were onto something when we reacted more calmly and he ended up coming with me to the box. 

I just dont understand why, roughly 10 years of at least mostly litterbox usage, and then to suddenly abandon it? or anything resembling a litterbox in new places? when the box, the litter, the room placement, nothing changed... i made some changes like experimenting with softer litter, putting a pee pad out near his litterbox, *after* anything had started... he shows no interest in the pee pad near or in the litterbox... at least not yet. only the worst possible location one. 

im nervous as my nieces have to sleep over tomorrow night, and their couch bed folds out over where the pee pad is... im nervous hes gonna find somewhere else not the box to go, or try to go on the couch bed... im *hoping* that maybe he will just stay afraid of them and stay away... heck maybe this will start back with the litterbox usage... i doubt it but i can pray.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

*Not that im complaining, but... progress??*

My arms are touching wood as i type this, just for the record.... 

Maybe I shouldnt question things just yet... but we are making progress... havent had an incident on the pee pad since the 20th, early AM (about 12:30). But what im wondering is... why? Ive done nothing different.... 

Things i have been doing is using feliway (still, despite my extreme doubt that it does anything in our house) for over a year... been using sentry collar since may 15... transitioned to softer litter... around the end of may... been rewarding when he does use the litterbox for some time (like, march or something?).... 

Im grateful for no incidents... but since i didnt change anything i had been doing... its still puzzling. Wish i knew so i could keep doing it...

The only thing i can think of, but still i doubt it matters, is that for last month he was wearing his regular collar and the sentry collar.... but when he was due for a change i decided to take the bell off of an older collar, and attach it to the sentry collar... so that way he would still have his bell sound without needing 2 collars.... but i could still plenty smell the sentry even with him wearing 2 so i doubt thats it.... 

I mean ill take it but... i wish i knew what i did so i can keep it up! 

*touching wood typing this whole post* lol


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, who really knows? But you _have_ made changes recently.....softer litter, rewarding him when he does use the litter box, change to one collar instead of two, talking more calmly to him, not showing annoyance. It may just be a combination of all these changes, or just one, but since it's difficult to figure out which one that would be, just accept that he is doing what you want now and give him lots of love and support and encouragement, and maintain the changes you made (e.g. softer litter). Take it as a victory, and hopefully, he will continue doing his part. Way to go! :thumb


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Have had a couple of incidents since i posted that... but at least theres still been some box usage too. thankfully its not every fricken time on the pad still....


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

*1 step forward. 12 steps back...*

(Mods please leave this separate for a day at least? Id like it to actually be seen by more than just myself please)

I dont even know what to do anymore. Today we had a pee in the playroom. But there is nothig to draw him in there, no carpet, no nothing, is a hardwood floor! 

So now hes avoided the litterboxes *and* the pee pad?!?

The oher day, his poop wqs runny, so i held off on the miralax for a couple days, not thinking hed pebble right back up, so got that in him, thats settled. Whrer he peed tpday was where he pooped some nugets the other day... But he didbt even attempt the nuggets on the pee pad either? Before that, that previous night he did a huge pee on the pad, which got replaced, thEn another pee on the pad about 8 hours later (after the poo nuggets)... And now im at now with thus new hardwood floor pee?? whats going on??

Im at a new loss, why is he acoiding the pad now??


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Seem to have missed some of this - sorry. The pads have have worked well with our worst problem in this respect she used to go EVERYWHERE!!!! If that isn't working try different litter types and if he goes somewhere inappropriate try to "capture" a bit of it and put it where you want him to go. If he ha favourite place to go, try putting a pad or litter box in that location. 

Have you checked with the vet for physical problems?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats the puzzle is that the pee pad was working, for months...

where he went most recently i dont think is afavourite place at all. I still cant figure out why he would go on a hardwood floor... the rug is soft so that made sense at least... but this is an odd ball time... im hoping to at least get him back to pee pad use, if not the litterbox. 

the *only* thing ive seen even slightly weird physically is the walking sideways thing. i asked about it on here concerned, but i was told it was nothing to worry with. he will be walking along, just casually, not playing or anything... and every once in a while (like, maybe once, or twice a week tops) he will begin walking sideways, sort of half "squatting" positing but hes not trying to go... he will literally look like a jack knifed big truck trying to walk straight.... but only for a second or maybe 2... then he returns to normal. I have noticed that it seems to be the same side that comes to the side when he does that, seems to always be his right side coming forward (id have to see it more times to be sure).... but other than that he has been eating and drinking normally, hes not much of a playful cat but he never was... hes always been a big old garfield lazy cat, so the no playing isnt alarming at all at my house.

and as far as the poops we are back on track with the miralax... he has to realize that it doesnt hurt anymore... so im suspecting to see one more out of the box poop somewhere, sometime soon.

its very nerve racking though... i would hear about it bad enough when he had gone on the pad when my mother gets home (and im at work)... now with this random other area pee... its 10 times worse cuz who knows where he will go next! 

im cleaning the poop nugget areas with natures miracle now, hoping maybe that was why he decided to pee there... but if thats not why im at such a loss, its not even an appealing surface to go on...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Claiken said:


> (Mods please leave this separate for a day at least? Id like it to actually be seen by more than just myself please)


People need to see the whole history, and why merge after a day? then they'll be back to reading *this* thread anyway.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Agreed! People need to know the whole history! It's hard enough playing detective...even when you know, what someone has, and hasn't tried...
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't recall ever seeing a discussion about the walking sideways thing. Where was that?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I found it. A single person answered a very vague question. From the way the question was posed, it sounded normal. "walking sideways for a second" and "once or twice a few weeks ago" are vague. That does sound like random cat silliness......

Now that you've actually provided information and described the behavior, I think it might be worth pursuing. It may be something neurological that needs to be addressed.

Next time try grabbing the camera and taking a video so we can see if it's just silly cat behavior or something more serious.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm, to answer the questions....

about the thread thing... well, people are human, theyre alot more likely to look at a new short thread (or a longer thread that they started following when it was a short one) rather than a thread with 4+ pages, if they havent seen it before. Its human, im guilty of it too... sometimes people dont have time to read multiple pages of a thread. its legit and its human, but it happens. 

Theres also the chance that people who had been following this longer thread would see that theres a new post in here, by me, and think im just posting in here to say "dang it it happened again" out of frusteration with no other, actual legit question or statements involved and just pass it by. Ive talked to myself in here quite a few times and i know that those 2 situations are why. its human. 

*thats* why id leave it separate for a while rather than an automatic merge. Thats why i tended to make separate threads before... because new questions were asked or different info was provided or needed. it seemed to make sense in my head

And as far as the walking thing... the answer i got sounded like it wasnt serious and nobody asked me any further questions about it or sounded concerned in anyway... with those 2 facts together, it seemed to be a non issue.

at the time i made that thread it was just those couple of times... and its still really only been a few times... just barely enough to notice. he doesnt seem confused or anything when it happens... he is literally just walking about, and it will happen, then he will continue walking about. it doesnt seem to phase him at all. 

when it happens its too quick, by the time id find the camera and have it recording, it would be over. i could try but, im not likely to catch it.

he used the pee pad again today, so im hoping the hardwood thing was a random fluke thing


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The walking sideways thing.....if it's only for a few seconds, is random and was "only a few times", then imo no big deal. If it becomes more frequent, more prolonged, then something is likely amiss. Maybe he's having some internal pain on his side and is trying to get away from it by walking sideways. Then he definitely should be checked out by a vet.


----------

